# Daily egg development



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

I recently did a day by day picture journal of a clutch of orange terribilis eggs. I think they were in the tank for 2 days or so before I started but the first couple of days are really uneventful anyways.

Day 1 group shot, 15 eggs (all of which hatched)









Day 1 closer pic









Day 2









Day 3









Day 4









Day 5









Day 6









Day 7









Day 8









Day 9









Day 10









Hatched between days 10 and 11


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats! And good luck with the tads...I love terribs!


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

WendySHall said:


> Congrats! And good luck with the tads...I love terribs!


I currently have about 65 terribilis tads in the water...had one morph yesterday and have a couple more froglets.
I love them, and obviously they love each other ;-)


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Haha, I saw the first photo before the species name and I knew exactly what species it was. My yellow terribs lay exactly like this - always in the edge of the Petri dish. Congratulations and thanks for the photo log!


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome pics !


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Pretty Awesome, Cant wait to see the rest


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Do you have tads for sale? willing to ship?


----------



## wayne scott (Oct 23, 2010)

wow those eggs developed fast


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the photo blog! It is great to see developmental stages photos. 1 it lets you know what YOUR eggs/tads should look like during normal development, and 2, it's just plain fascinating! LOL!

JBear


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

davidadelp said:


> Do you have tads for sale? willing to ship?


I am willing to sell tads but have never shipped them. I have shipped frogs and fish and would assume shipping tads would be somewhere in the middle, but have never done it. I have, as of this morning 14 froglets from this pair out of the water (some which are close to shippable), over 50 tads in the water and came home last night to this...


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome photos thanks for posting. 
Do you have more like up to day 30 and beyond!!

Steve


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

Steverd said:


> Awesome photos thanks for posting.
> Do you have more like up to day 30 and beyond!!
> 
> Steve


I don't...it is actually surprisingly difficult for me to find 30 extra seconds every day to take a pic. I'll get around to it someday...


----------



## son of a addict (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice pics, I'm currently doing the same thing with some luec eggs. Mine are on day 6 and look a lot like your day 6 pics. Its interesting to see a different species developing at about the same rate. I would of thought the larger the frog the longer it would take.


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

My terribilis actually hatch and morph out faster than any other darts I have messed with.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Now you just need to do daily tad development  or a time lapse of the eggs developing which I might try and think it would be awsome


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

I though about trying to do a time lapse of the eggs and would love to do a day-by-day of tads, maybe from lay to morph...but I'm lazy so it hasn't happened yet ;-)


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

James, how do you incubate you terribilis eggs? It would be awesome to compare notes. I'm using the moss in a vented 16 oz method and I'm not having great success with it.


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

I keep the eggs in petri dishes. I let the adults lay in the bottom then when I pull them I put the lid on...I normally leave the eggs with the pair for a week or so after they lay, seem to get better hatches that way.

When they hatch out I move the tads to sterilite 'shoeboxes', one clutch to a box. I put a half inch or so of dechlorinated tap water, about a square inch of Indian Almond leaf and a little java moss in there. After a week or so I will double the amount of water. Food in every day or 2 and after 6-8 weeks froglets out...no water changes, minimal water replacement (keeping the lid on keeps evap way down). Temps from 71ish to 76ish.

I have morphed out over 50 (maybe 60, would need to check my notes) froglets from the orange pair I have now and (***KNOCK ON WOOD***) have not had a single incidence of SLS or any other issues. I occasionally loose eggs but if I have a week old tad I can pretty much count on having a froglet!

If I have left out any details feel free to ask here or in PM. I don't mind sharing my methods but will also be happy to discuss in private. I'm curious on how your method deviates from mine, please let me know, maybe we can identify some issues...


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

Also...I'll try to take some pics tonight of the various stages in the process...try being the operative word ;-)


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks James. Do you put the Petri dishes in any other container? Since they are not sealed (there are ridges in the petri dish lid to give a tiny gap all the way around), what do you do to stop them drying out during development?


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

johnc said:


> Thanks James. Do you put the Petri dishes in any other container? Since they are not sealed (there are ridges in the petri dish lid to give a tiny gap all the way around), what do you do to stop them drying out during development?


I don't normally put them in anything else. My frog room stays really humid because of all the tanks in it and I breed fish (cichlids and clownfish) in the next room. If I notice the dish drying out I will spray just a little water into it. I have noticed that the terribilis eggs are not very resilient to water though, so I will add literaly no more then a couple of drops at a time.


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

I took some pics of the tad set-ups last night but forgot to upload them...
Enjoy these in the mean time ;-)


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

Certainly not the best pics but here ya go...
















Walk-out








After Walk-out


----------

